# Pissed with a capital P (Los Angeles)



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc. 
my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas. 
What am I doing wrong


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

There's not much you can do about short fares however the best advice I can give you ( without sarcasm ) for dead-heading back all those miles is to accept a trip and call pax right away and ask where they're going. If they are going the opposite way you want; cancel the trip ( no charge to them). Then go online again and hope to get lucky. Obviously if you do it too much Uber will eventually warn and then deactivate you but by the time that happens you may not care anymore.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

1st rule of Über: You do NOT quit your day job to drive for Über.

2nd rule of Über: You do NOT buy a car for the sole purpose of driving it for Über.

The only exception is in a market like New York City were Über is highly regulated and there is some protection for the drivers. Otherwise, no


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

I agree im in a different Market then you but same rules apply....take outskirts gets good fare in town and wait for a fare opposite way or close to it to cover dead miles.

Good luck becuz this Uber is not easy. With rate cures ita hard full time.


Im only part time.


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

You should use the flexibility of uber to look for something else. With the highest gas prices in the country and some of the lowest rates ( not quite as bad as some but in the bottom 3rd), horrible traffic, high cost of living etc. you will find uber x falls very short of the extremely deceptive advertising and claims they make. A lot of it is just outright lies.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

When stuck in LA, I start calling or texting PAX that I need to go south and if they are going the same way. If not, I ask them to cancel and request another driver. Tell them you need to pick up your kid, sister, etc.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

renworb said:


> You should use the flexibility of uber to look for something else. With the highest gas prices in the country and some of the lowest rates ( not quite as bad as some but in the bottom 3rd), horrible traffic, high cost of living etc. you will find uber x falls very short of the extremely deceptive advertising and claims they make. A lot of it is just outright lies.


Amen brother, amen!


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

If you've got the guts for it, you might find it allot less stressful to drive at night. I prefer the graveyard shift myself. Then again Toronto and LA are two different animals.


----------



## R_Mills (Aug 6, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> What am I doing wrong


Your $4 fare is actually $2.40 in your pocket. Factoring your gas and far you had to drive to get to the PAX it is less than $2.40. You will make more money working at McDonalds than for Uber.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> If you've got the guts for it, you might find it allot less stressful to drive at night. I prefer the graveyard shift myself. Then again Toronto and LA are two different animals.


I found that 4-9 am is best and then later from 5-? Pm as well. I just can't seem to make headway when it comes to filling my tank and making a profit


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

R_Mills said:


> Your $4 fare is actually $2.40 in your pocket. Factoring your gas and far you had to drive to get to the PAX it is less than $2.40. You will make more money working at McDonalds than for Uber.


I'm starting to realize that


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

OCBob said:


> When stuck in LA, I start calling or texting PAX that I need to go south and if they are going the same way. If not, I ask them to cancel and request another driver. Tell them you need to pick up your kid, sister, etc.


Wouldn't I face less of a rating if I did that


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> 1st rule of Über: You do NOT quit your day job to drive for Über.
> 
> 2nd rule of Über: You do NOT buy a car for the sole purpose of driving it for Über.
> 
> The only exception is in a market like New York City were Über is highly regulated and there is some protection for the drivers. Otherwise, no


I didn't quit my job specifically for uber but it helps encourage me to do so. My car is a Honda but I have a pretty big tank


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

renworb said:


> You should use the flexibility of uber to look for something else. With the highest gas prices in the country and some of the lowest rates ( not quite as bad as some but in the bottom 3rd), horrible traffic, high cost of living etc. you will find uber x falls very short of the extremely deceptive advertising and claims they make. A lot of it is just outright lies.


I honestly started to question the authentisitctly of those people claiming how much money they make daily.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> ...


----------



## R_Mills (Aug 6, 2015)

The truth about Uber Driving is that it is really a $7/hr in come. Good day $10/hr. 

I am a professional mature adult with a family and a good 9-5. Thought Uber would put a little extra in my pocket. I WAS WRONG!! It is a scam. All the drivers on line, on youtube and such saying how great it is are trying to get people to sign up as drivers so they can pocket the referral.

It is a "Pyramid Scheme"

DEFINITION OF 'PYRAMID SCHEME':

A pyramid scheme is an unsustainable business model that involves promising participants payment or services, primarily for enrolling other people into the scheme, rather than supplying any real investment


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You started two years too late. The rate cuts have made driving for Uber a losing proposition. Your not doing anything wrong, except trying to win at a rigged game you can't win.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I found that 4-9 am is best and then later from 5-? Pm as well. I just can't seem to make headway when it comes to filling my tank and making a profit


I'm facing the exact same problem you are. Before the rates dropped in Houston, I was able to specifically target 4am-9am to get those long distance fares. But since they dropped the rates, it prevents me from being able to afford the commute back to the spot where the long fares are. So basically I just don't drive anymore. No choice. Uber sucks.


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> What am I doing wrong


I kinda do the same as you...I don't like to driver in Hollywood or west hollywood usually when I end up there I head back to dtla I rather have 8 empty miles then spend 2 hours giving these self entitled weho and hollywood residents 4 block rides because it's to hot for them to walk


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

Anomis said:


> Wouldn't I face less of a rating if I did that


You are new so they give you more leeway. Try it until they tell you that your cancellation rate is too high! Don't worry too much about ratings! It's part of the scam! Ratings DONT = $$$.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> What am I doing wrong


What you did wrong was quitting your previous job, and buying into Uber's fluffy unicorns and gold colored rainbows. Now the question arises, how long do you think your car will last doing full time Taxi work, and the repairs it will constantly need.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

****. 

Well is anyone hiring lol I need to make at least 18$ or more after taxes


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Anomis said:


> ****.
> 
> Well is anyone hiring lol I need to make at least 18$ or more after taxes


$18 per hour after taxes is NOT Going to happen. It's more like $ 7-8. Do the Uber math for the days you already drove. That's exactly what Uber counts on. People who can't or don't actually sit down and calculate earnings minus expenses and the time and miles it takes.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I get those same rides as well. Going from beach cities (Redondo/Hermosa/Manhattan beach) bars to Long Beach or LA. But can't seem to get any fares back to my beach cities. BTW, I did this part time (been taking a break for 3 weeks now). I still have my full-time day job until I get laid off. Applied to other part-time jobs (non-driving) with no success because of my unflexible schedule (my full time job is a fixed schedule that can't be deviated).

Anomis, I truly hope you find a better sustainable full-time job that you would enjoy and make an excellent salary so you can quit Uber.

Good Luck to ya!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DocT said:


> I get those same rides as well. Going from beach cities (Redondo/Hermosa/Manhattan beach) bars to Long Beach or LA. But can't seem to get any fares back to my beach cities. BTW, I did this part time (been taking a break for 3 weeks now). I still have my full-time day job until I get laid off. Applied to other part-time jobs (non-driving) with no success because of my unflexible schedule (my full time job is a fixed schedule that can't be deviated).
> 
> Anomis, I truly hope you find a better sustainable full-time job that you would enjoy and make an excellent salary so you can quit Uber.
> 
> Good Luck to ya!


No one makes an excellent salary nowadays, unless you are an executive.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Anomis said:


> Well is anyone hiring lol I need to make at least 18$ or more after taxes


Do you have a college degree? It's one step closer to an increased salary.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> No one makes an excellent salary nowadays, unless you are an executive.


"Excellent" relative to what she wants as a starting $18/hr after taxes.

I agree with you about executives. I have a decent salary in my day job, but subtract out all the paycheck deductions (medical, taxes, etc), and I'm left with about 50-60% of my salary to sustain my family.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Anomis said:


> ****.
> 
> Well is anyone hiring lol I need to make at least 18$ or more after taxes


Forgive if I'm wrong. I recall reading that you were a waiter or waitress. At least you get tips. That's the sad reality of working in LA among other places is the absence of good middle class jobs. It's not a matter of how hard you work. Nowadays it's a matter of who you know. A good middle class job in LA would be working for the city benefits and the like. Or a job at the movie studios. Other than that I can't think of any others. Or maybe learn a trade.

Good Luck to You.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The only people who should be driving for Uber full time are those people who lost their job and haven't found a new one yet. Uber is NOT setup for someone to make a living long term. It's not just the issue of how little you make, but also the issue of not having access to any social safety nets. If you expect to be out of work for a long period of time, you'd be better off spending that downtime working at McDonald's for minimum wage, as you benefit from things like overtime pay, unemployment, workers comp, social security, etc.... Those things may not seem like a big deal... until that day you get an email from Uber saying a rider filed a serious complaint against you and you've been deactivated temporarily, and could be permanently after Uber gets more facts from the customer, which aren't facts at all... they're lies by a rider just wanting to get a free fare. You lose your income and have ZERO recourse. At that point, you now realize why social safety nets exist, and why Travis Kalanick is the worlds biggest asshole for trying to create a business with a million workers in this country who don't have access to them at all.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Anomis said:


> Wouldn't I face less of a rating if I did that


How can they rate you if you never took them for a ride?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

renworb said:


> You are new so they give you more leeway. Try it until they tell you that your cancellation rate is too high! Don't worry too much about ratings! It's part of the scam! Ratings DONT = $$$.


When she asks them to cancel, her cancellation rate is going down, not up. I always get the PAX response, "but I don't want to be charged a cancellation fee!" Which I let them know that I have not moved and therefore the ETA has not started. I try not to let them know about the 5 minutes as they will use that period of time on other drivers when they change their mind. It isn't 5 minutes from when you got pinged but 5 minutes into the ETA. To sound like I am looking out for the PAX, I tell them to order a ride 15 seconds after they cancel so I can turn off my app and they will get the next closest driver. I often here after that, "Oh, thank you!" .


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

DocT said:


> Do you have a college degree? It's one step closer to an increased salary.


Currently in school working on my funeral directors lisence but I'm a long way off. I've nannied for 9 years but I just can't do it anymore I'm burned out. The money is excellent but the kids have ruined me mentally I just can't.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

Just_in said:


> Forgive if I'm wrong. I recall reading that you were a waiter or waitress. At least you get tips. That's the sad reality of working in LA among other places is the absence of good middle class jobs. It's not a matter of how hard you work. Nowadays it's a matter of who you know. A good middle class job in LA would be working for the city benefits and the like. Or a job at the movie studios. Other than that I can't think of any others. Or maybe learn a trade.
> 
> Good Luck to You.


I've never waitressed but now that's something I'm concidering


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Anomis said:


> I've never waitressed but now that's something I'm concidering


You think the kids drove you crazy, wait till you have to deal with idiot customers, I did some waitering a long time ago, and not everyone tips, unless the tip is included on the final receipt.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Anomis said:


> Currently in school working on my funeral directors lisence but I'm a long way off. I've nannied for 9 years but I just can't do it anymore I'm burned out. The money is excellent but the kids have ruined me mentally I just can't.


So you will do what Dexter does, at least your clients won't be able to complain.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I've never waitressed but now that's something I'm concidering


Post Office and the Airline is hiring currently might be something to look into. Good Luck!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Post Office and the Airline is hiring currently might be something to look into. Good Luck!


I am starting with UPS in a few weeks, and hopefully the MTA in a few months.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> I am starting with UPS in a few weeks, and hopefully the MTA in a few months.


Nice! I know people who worked for UPS they say it is a hard place to work for, I would recommend looking into the United States Postal Service they have a great package and it is a government job. MTA is great as well, very stable job as long as no budget cuts.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Post Office and the Airline is hiring currently might be something to look into. Good Luck!


Post office is not something I would pursue as a career. It's a lot like newspapers. People who send letters are the same people who read newspapers. They also have recently added prunes to their diets. 10 years from now neither of them may even exist anymore.

Airlines is however a great idea!!! The work is union protected, will continue to be in demand, and as passengers now have smart phones and tablets with movies and games to keep them occupied, they are far less annoying to stewards/stewardesses than they were in the past. The stock holders struggle to make a profit, but the workers make good compensation.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Post Office and the Airline is hiring currently might be something to look into. Good Luck!


I've tried to apply but constantly have issues with their website!!!


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I've tried to apply but constantly have issues with their website!!!


Which are you referring to? Both?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> What am I doing wrong


it's like that in every city where there is a hub and surrounding suburban areas suburban areas not as many trips but longer trips and a lot of dead miles, the hub- lots of short trips but better paid miles --you just have to make the decision to work one or the other. but no matter the strategy you'll make shit money with uberx no matter what you do, I advise looking for an Uber SUV lease and going that route, that's what I did and my income doubled and no more high miles on my personal car.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Which are you referring to? Both?


Postal service


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> it's like that in every city where there is a hub and surrounding suburban areas suburban areas not as many trips but longer trips and a lot of dead miles, the hub- lots of short trips but better paid miles --you just have to make the decision to work one or the other. but no matter the strategy you'll make shit money with uberx no matter what you do, I advise looking for an Uber SUV lease and going that route, that's what I did and my income doubled and no more high miles on my personal car.


How does that work?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Anomis said:


> How does that work?


on Craigslist under Jobs, transportation, look for occasional Uber black / SUV leases that occasionally come up. usually these are limousine companies that have Suburbans for lease serving Uber accounts. leases range from about 350 to 450 per week and that sounds like a lot but remember fares are $25 minimums and you will be serving a lot of rich people mostly , or larger groups of people. I've been grossing 2000 more per week so even after the lease , the Uber Commission , and gas I still have more than I would have had for the same amount of time with no mileage on my personal car had I been working for uberx, and, to top it off, I work half as hard. I did a mean average on my overall trips and it came to 36 to 38 dollars average per trip compare that to uberx. I recommend leasing only a Chevy Suburban. Town Cars there's less money because it's black only. see, it's like this, if you lease an SUV you will be allowed to take uber black trips as well but if you lease a black, meaning a black town car, you'll miss out on half the available trips, ie, the SUV trips which are more money. these two classes are lumped together because they are livery license, which is to say TCP chartered by the Public Utilities Commission and they have airport stickers meaning you can pick up curbside at the airport , no other Uber has his privilege. I'm not sure what the uberx policy is at the airport, though, at Los Angeles. San Diego where I work, Uberx must pick up in the parking lots at the airport whereas TCP cars meaning Black town cars and black SUV's are allowed pick up curbside because they are livery licensed. another benefit benefit is that if you drive an SUV you will be covered by workers comp and full commercial insurance 24/7 where is uberx is hybrid insurance which is untested. livery class are considered the professional class, rideshares are not (from the government's point of view) so whatever politics on the National scene are affecting rideshares, etcetera, conflicts with taxis,etc, will never touch livery class cuz they've always been around preceding Uber and they've never been in conflict with taxis and so forth since their rates are actually higher than taxis


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> on Craigslist under Jobs, transportation, look for occasional Uber black / SUV leases that occasionally come up. usually these are limousine companies that have Suburbans for lease serving Uber accounts. leases range from about 350 to 450 per week and that sounds like a lot but remember fares are $25 minimums and you will be serving a lot of rich people mostly , or larger groups of people. I've been grossing 2000 more per week so even after the lease , the Uber Commission , and gas I still have more than I would have had for the same amount of time with no mileage on my personal car had I been working for uberx, and, to top it off, I work half as hard. I did a mean average on my overall trips and it came to 36 to 38 dollars average per trip compare that to uberx. I recommend leasing only a Chevy Suburban. Town Cars there's less money because it's black only. see, it's like this, if you lease an SUV you will be allowed to take uber black trips as well but if you lease a black, meaning a black town car, you'll miss out on half the available trips, ie, the SUV trips which are more money. these two classes are lumped together because they are livery license, which is to say TCP chartered by the Public Utilities Commission and they have airport stickers meaning you can pick up curbside at the airport , no other Uber has his privilege. I'm not sure what the uberx policy is at the airport, though, at Los Angeles. San Diego where I work, Uberx must pick up in the parking lots at the airport whereas TCP cars meaning Black town cars and black SUV's are allowed pick up curbside because they are livery licensed. another benefit benefit is that if you drive an SUV you will be covered by workers comp and full commercial insurance 24/7 where is uberx is hybrid insurance which is untested. livery class are considered the professional class, rideshares are not (from the government's point of view) so whatever politics on the National scene are affecting rideshares, etcetera, conflicts with taxis,etc, will never touch livery class cuz they've always been around preceding Uber and they've never been in conflict with taxis and so forth since their rates are actually higher than taxis


That's cool but have no idea I would get a return on the350 since I barely reach that now


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Anomis said:


> ****.
> 
> Well is anyone hiring lol I need to make at least 18$ or more after taxes


Don't take this wrong but cleaning those rich people's houses could get you $40/hr easily. You look young enough and you can start your own business and it's a cash business. I know what they charge me in my area and you are in one of those areas. Not glamorous but you can make big money. You'll probably stay very fit too. The guys can do it too. The Brazilians here are laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Don't take this wrong but cleaning those rich people's houses could get you $40/hr easily. You look young enough and you can start your own business and it's a cash business. I know what they charge me in my area and you are in one of those areas. Not glamorous but you can make big money. You'll probably stay very fit too. The guys can do it too. The Brazilians here are laughing all the way to the bank.


I never thought about that. It's actually a good idea. I'll have to check that out. Thanks


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

Is it a little based on market? I'm in Seattle an


R_Mills said:


> The truth about Uber Driving is that it is really a $7/hr in come. Good day $10/hr.
> 
> I am a professional mature adult with a family and a good 9-5. Thought Uber would put a little extra in my pocket. I WAS WRONG!! It is a scam. All the drivers on line, on youtube and such saying how great it is are trying to get people to sign up as drivers so they can pocket the referral.
> 
> ...


Is it a little about the market? I'm in Seattle and I'm making around 20$ an hour on average. I don't even necessarily work peak hours. That's after my gas expenses and all of that.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Anomis said:


> ****.
> 
> Well is anyone hiring lol I need to make at least 18$ or more after taxes


You can make 18 an hour but you can't work 40+ hours a week, you can only work about 20 prime hours and you will average $18 easy. If you want to make more $$$ you can but you can't look at the per hour amount, it will just depress you.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

DocT said:


> Do you have a college degree? It's one step closer to an increased salary.


How I wish that were true. I see so many in well-paid positions who lack degrees but due to connections, got hired over more qualified people like me.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

d'Uber said:


> How I wish that were true. I see so many in well-paid positions who lack degrees but due to connections, got hired over more qualified people like me.


I agree with what you said 100%, it's not what you know, but who you know.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> I agree with what you said 100%, it's not what you know, but who you know.


Nowadays it's more like, "It's not who you know, but who you blow."


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

ziprecruiter.com is fantastic. careerbuilder.com is another good one when searching for job.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

DocT said:


> I never thought about that. It's actually a good idea. I'll have to check that out. Thanks


You do have to know how to clean and organize. I had a woman come to my house that didn't have a clue how to clean and I had to fire her. Most people are too lazy to work manual jobs or any job that doesn't appeal to them, even temporarily. There are certainly jobs, as I see signs every day - help wanted. I asked the head of the English dept to post that I was looking for someone to do writing for my website but never heard from anyone. The kids didn't want or need the money that bad. I can't feel sorry for a lot of people, especially the ones I see standing at all the traffic lights panhandling. Most look very capable of working.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I honestly started to question the authentisitctly of those people claiming how much money they make daily.


Uber offer greater rewards for driver referrals than they do for actual driving. That might be one reason for unrealistic reporting of earnings. Uber always gives potential hourly earnings before expenses and before they take their cut. Potential hourly earnings are often based on very casual work only possible to achieve through strict cherry picking.

Just do your best and work it as long as you can....... What you are experiencing is pretty much the reality of what taxi drivers fear and oppose in Uber. My understanding as a taxi driver, my fear is that when the day comes that I don't make any money driving taxi, well, Uber drivers wont be making any money either.

Uber isn't self limiting with respect to number of cars on the road, they don't need to pay for or maintain them, but they sure expect the driver to do just that. Also, for the same reason, they have never needed to concern themselves with using their cars efficiently. It has always been about pax booking idle cars....... the need for limitless idle cars ready to roll. Great for pax, death for drivers in the long run. They are only starting to address the idea that they squander their drivers time, money and energy. I hear of them trying to create ways of stacking calls, but it seems to be used as a way to keep their drivers on the road working and away from Lyft as much as any kind of attempt at efficiency.

You seem quite aware of the rideshare reality. Respect that, keep aware like you are and do your best, the system is ****ed up and exploitive of drivers. Uber exploits its drivers, it is that simple - spread the word. try to avoid cashing in on the driver referrals if you believe the money actually sucks.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

Those long rides you spoke of can become a daily gig for you. Chat up the nice ones, get to know them. If you feel safe with them and they like you see if you can drive them daily. Exchange numbers (not the Uber number). They call you, turn off the app, drive to their place. They get in your car turn on the app, they send the request you get the ping. get 2 or 3 of these for each day and you will make a bit of money that you can count on. I have two weekend clients $36 for a total of less then 1hrs worth of driving. They also tip so closer to $50 add that to the normal weekend people needing rides and you see why I make about $200 a week doing this part time.


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> What am I doing wrong


You are complaining, that's what you are doing wrong. Enjoy the ride! 5 blocks or 50 miles. It's money for you, experience for you, you see new places, meet new people, and have a great time! Don't try to figure anything out except where you want to drive that night (or day). If you are doing this part time, you are experiencing the part time dilemma to rideshare driving. If you are driving full time, be patient. Enjoy your job. If you are passionate about driving, you will get what you want. If you are just trying to make a few extra bucks, it's not really going to work the way you THINK it should work. Relax, you're doing great!


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

All drivers should read ubers terms and conditions every word of it then read the partnership agreement word for word
If you still think driving for uber is a good idea please check in to the closest mental institution


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Anomis said:


> What am I doing wrong


You believed uber's marketing.

As with any job, the money comes with experience. You put in the time, you figure it out, you make better money.

There is no easy answer to fix your issue. Uber makes it sound so easy in their ads. But it's not an easy job.

Do you think living in your car, waiting for pings to pick up people is easy? Sounds easy, because that's uber marketing. But sitting in a car and 15 minutes passes and no ping is discouraging. What do you think it is after an hour or two hours or three hours.

How about after a 10 hour shift and it was just a slow day. Like sales, some days are great and some days suck.

Peeling yourself out of a car seat after 12 hours of being on the road, not being able to stand up straight, limping to the front door.

If uber put this in an ad, how many drivers would sign up. Ubers ads are marketing. If they told you how messed up it is, they wouldn't get so many drivers. It's an infomercial, act now, time is limited.

Can you make money. Yes you can. But it takes time, perseverance and to be able to learn where to find the rides. Anyone that tells you, just go here or just go there, is wrong. Rides are variables. They change with time of day, time of year, what's going on with the city. The ability to read the passenger apps. Being able to tell where the demand is by using the tools available to you

Good luck with however you decide to proceed. But with any business adventure, enter with limited liability exposure and have an exit plan if it's not something you want to do or if you fail at it.

There's a reason uber loses 60% of new drivers in 2-3weeks. It isn't what it's made out to be

Don't put all your ducks in one basket, for that matter don't put the eggs in one basket either, but make sure to have all your ducks in a row


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> What am I doing wrong


First thing first . Your not doing a damn thing wrong!
Speaking for myself , I can accept that I got gamed by Travis and his traveling Ponzi scheme . Lesson learned ! But I still to this day feel a tidal wave of enormous hatred toward uber whenever I see word "partner" in their advertisements . I guess I'm just old school where each partner shares equal responsibility , as well as a reasonable profit split. Uber at best should only receive a 10% cut.
Yes Travis is collecting a fine coin today. Just remember Travis , it's not important if people like or dislike you , but do they respect you ?.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

only do uber if you enjoy doing it. having confidence to quit your job because you can do uber is silly. only do it if you like it and only part time busy hours. get a real job asap.


----------



## LA Dude (Jul 27, 2015)

considering the perks we receive driving uber, flexibility, if you need more money drive extra hour, no boss looking at me, no time to report to work, you work you get paid


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Yep, just work an extra hour at below minimum wage.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Yep, just work an extra hour at below minimum wage.


Exactly! A person could make $61,320 per year at $7 per hour if they really wanted to.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

Lol at somebody actually quitting their job to drive for Uber.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Mike3538 said:


> Is it a little about the market? I'm in Seattle and I'm making around 20$ an hour on average. I don't even necessarily work peak hours. That's after my gas expenses and all of that.


There is some variation by market and certainly by service level (X vs. XL vs. SUV, etc.) You say you are making $20/hr after gas "and all of that." Does all of that include increased maintenance and depreciation? Do you keep track of all the miles you drive and what expense rate do you use on those miles?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Anomis said:


> That's cool but have no idea I would get a return on the350 since I barely reach that now


remember, uber SUV is $4.30 per mile (San Diego) and a $25 minimum,
I sit around a lot and still do 2000 per week gross (average) and i clear about 800.


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> There is some variation by market and certainly by service level (X vs. XL vs. SUV, etc.) You say you are making $20/hr after gas "and all of that." Does all of that include increased maintenance and depreciation? Do you keep track of all the miles you drive and what expense rate do you use on those miles?


Honestly I don't keep track of those stats to a tee. The car I use to uber with (2012 Ford Focus) was a graduation gift, im not making any payments on it. I own it. 60,000 miles on it. So last Friday I worked 10 hours. After uber 20% I made 234.00$ I drove 110 miles.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I can't see Urber working for the drivers anywhere. It doesn't sound like anyone is making money in large markets.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

The only thing you are doing wrong is trying to make uBer X a paying gig. It's not, it's for fun, it's great for writers looking for characters, or guys looking for girls, or girls looking for guys, or girls looking for girls, or guys looking for guys, or girls looking for two guys. But for money? Sorry, those days are long past.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

renworb said:


> There's not much you can do about short fares however the best advice I can give you ( without sarcasm ) for dead-heading back all those miles is to accept a trip and call pax right away and ask where they're going. If they are going the opposite way you want; cancel the trip ( no charge to them). Then go online again and hope to get lucky. Obviously if you do it too much Uber will eventually warn and then deactivate you but by the time that happens you may not care anymore.


Don't take this advise. Uber will suspend you for 2 weeks for cherry picking. Read the post on being suspended for to many CXL.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

Most of the advice on this thread is exactly correct. I am actually pretty surprised that the Uber spin doctors are not on this thread. UberX is in fact broken, your preliminary observations are mostly accurate. You can however make a paycheck if you are willing to work hard hours. I drive in DFW, and can make enough to get by with 80 hours per week @85 cents / Mile + 10 cents / Minute. This of course requires sacrificing my vehicle with over 1000 miles driven per week. Your target, 18$, is not attainable with UberX regardless of your market or strategy. To make that much requires one of these things : A college degree , a specialized trade skill, skill in sales, long term experience on the job with a good company, or enough capital to start your own business.


----------



## mikeuberman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

No matter what you do ther will be short trip
all cities you go to the lobby short trips you have better luck at working at McDonalds
all your doing is ****ing up your car lollol


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> What am I doing wrong


No offense meant but chalk it up to a life lesson and try to get your job back or get another and move on...
I am not trying to be nasty, but that is the reality of it.

I wish you luck.


----------



## eltakasaaiya (Jul 15, 2015)

R_Mills said:


> The truth about Uber Driving is that it is really a $7/hr in come. Good day $10/hr.
> 
> I am a professional mature adult with a family and a good 9-5. Thought Uber would put a little extra in my pocket. I WAS WRONG!! It is a scam. All the drivers on line, on youtube and such saying how great it is are trying to get people to sign up as drivers so they can pocket the referral.
> 
> ...


Amway scam. You nailed it


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> What am I doing wrong


You're doing nothing wrong. What you are doing is learning how Uber works. Your observations are accurate and valid. Average Uber net profit is typically between $7 and $9 per hour. And you're seeing why. You'll be fine.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Mike3538 said:


> Honestly I don't keep track of those stats to a tee. The car I use to uber with (2012 Ford Focus) was a graduation gift, im not making any payments on it. I own it. 60,000 miles on it. So last Friday I worked 10 hours. After uber 20% I made 234.00$ I drove 110 miles.


110 miles at $0.575 is $63.25, so your net earnings are $170.75 or $17 per hour. That's actually not terrible.

Hey OP, have you considered moving to Seattle?


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> 110 miles at $0.575 is $63.25, so your net earnings are $170.75 or $17 per hour. That's actually not terrible.
> 
> Hey OP, have you considered moving to Seattle?


Some days I've done slightly worse, some days slightly better. I understand the point of view of people who think this is totally not worth the time. I get it, I've only been doing this about 6 weeks, but the 5-9$ per hour averages people are coming up with on these forums just seem ludicrous to me. I wouldn't drive if that was my net return. I don't work in the summers so uber has just been a side gig to get me out of the house. From the drivers I've spoken to out here, it's better fall-spring when it rains every day. If any other Seattle drivers here have any comments maybe their opinion would be different!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Mike3538 said:


> Some days I've done slightly worse, some days slightly better. I understand the point of view of people who think this is totally not worth the time. I get it, I've only been doing this about 6 weeks, but the 5-9$ per hour averages people are coming up with on these forums just seem ludicrous to me. I wouldn't drive if that was my net return. I don't work in the summers so uber has just been a side gig to get me out of the house. From the drivers I've spoken to out here, it's better fall-spring when it rains every day. If any other Seattle drivers here have any comments maybe their opinion would be different!


Just thank your lucky stars that your market still has a decent rate and hasn't been flooded with drivers. Yet.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Mike3538 said:


> Some days I've done slightly worse, some days slightly better. I understand the point of view of people who think this is totally not worth the time. I get it, I've only been doing this about 6 weeks, but the 5-9$ per hour averages people are coming up with on these forums just seem ludicrous to me. I wouldn't drive if that was my net return. I don't work in the summers so uber has just been a side gig to get me out of the house. From the drivers I've spoken to out here, it's better fall-spring when it rains every day. If any other Seattle drivers here have any comments maybe their opinion would be different!


The current Seattle rates make your numbers seem plausible:
Base fare $1.35
$0.24 per minute
$1.35 Per mile


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> The current Seattle rates make your numbers seem plausible:
> Base fare $1.35
> $0.24 per minute
> $1.35 Per mile


Is 1.35$ per mile not average?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Mike3538 said:


> Is 1.35$ per mile not average?


In SoCal, for instance, its $1/mile in L.A. and $1.1/mile in O.C. Dallas is down to $0.85/mile. I would say that for a major city, $1.35 is pretty high, its a nickel better than S.F.


----------



## Mike3538 (Aug 6, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> In SoCal, for instance, its $1/mile in L.A. and $1.1/mile in O.C. Dallas is down to $0.85/mile. I would say that for a major city, $1.35 is pretty high, its a nickel better than S.F.


Wow. That is crazy. I have a feeling 1.35$ isn't going to last long out here..


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Exactly! A person could make $61,320 per year at $7 per hour if they really wanted to.


Unless my math is wrong, that's 168 hours per week. That's 24/7 on the road. I don't think anyone really wants to die or kill others,
the inevitable result.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> Unless my math is wrong, that's 168 hours per week. That's 24/7 on the road. I don't think anyone really wants to die or kill others,
> the inevitable result.


UberMath doesn't sleep.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Mike3538 said:


> Wow. That is crazy. I have a feeling 1.35$ isn't going to last long out here..


Uber history would suggest that you are correct. Eventually an email will come saying that lower fares will somehow increase your income. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> What am I doing wrong


You're not doing anything wrong. You just can't win with UBER. It is like going into a casino thinking you have figured out a strategy to win for sure. Sometimes you may get lucky but will it happen again the next day? Probably Not...


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Anomis said:


> Wouldn't I face less of a rating if I did that


If the customer cancels, it doesn't lower your rating or raise your cancellation % I believe. They can't rate you if you don't start the trip and your cancellation % goes up only if you do the cancelling.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

Stratos said:


> Those long rides you spoke of can become a daily gig for you. Chat up the nice ones, get to know them. If you feel safe with them and they like you see if you can drive them daily. Exchange numbers (not the Uber number). They call you, turn off the app, drive to their place. They get in your car turn on the app, they send the request you get the ping. get 2 or 3 of these for each day and you will make a bit of money that you can count on. I have two weekend clients $36 for a total of less then 1hrs worth of driving. They also tip so closer to $50 add that to the normal weekend people needing rides and you see why I make about $200 a week doing this part time.


Well, you're very lucky. Most of my long rides though are just from hotels/homes to airports so I never see these people again. Plus I need to earn 600+ a week after gas/15% for taxes to be satisfied with my income


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

ExpendableAsset said:


> Most of the advice on this thread is exactly correct. I am actually pretty surprised that the Uber spin doctors are not on this thread. UberX is in fact broken, your preliminary observations are mostly accurate. You can however make a paycheck if you are willing to work hard hours. I drive in DFW, and can make enough to get by with 80 hours per week @85 cents / Mile + 10 cents / Minute. This of course requires sacrificing my vehicle with over 1000 miles driven per week. Your target, 18$, is not attainable with UberX regardless of your market or strategy. To make that much requires one of these things : A college degree , a specialized trade skill, skill in sales, long term experience on the job with a good company, or enough capital to start your own business.


80 hours a week is a deep devotion. I'm want to stick to 50 or less and here its 1$ per mile and 18cents a minute. I do have the capital to start my own business but the leap off the edge of the cliff into the unknown is daunting. Uber was my net to start my business and once it takes off I would quit. But I need to get some stability prior to the jump


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Anomis said:


> Well, you're very lucky. Most of my long rides though are just from hotels/homes to airports so I never see these people again. Plus I need to earn 600+ a week after gas/15% for taxes to be satisfied with my income


According to the CL ads, you can make $660 in *FARES *a week, in 40 hours. Guessing some number of S.R.F.'s in that total and the miles driven to make those fares, I have guessed that without surge fares your profit could be in the $284/week range. YMMV


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> What am I doing wrong


Don't rake this the wrong way...but before quitting your job...you didn't do a little research to see exactly what you were getting yourself in to?

I hope it works out for you, but I'd sure use my free time to get another job...

I work full time as a waitress at a restaurant, and only drive very part time for uber now.

Good luck, and let me know if there's anything I can help with.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> What am I doing wrong


It's not easy. Learn your area....train schedules, bus schedules, shuttle arrivals etc.... Watch for conferences, trade shows, or anything else that might get you pings. Try to be near these events at the opportune time. Also, learn from the cabs by watching where they hang out.


----------



## Aaron Taylor (Jul 8, 2015)

To be a uber driver it's all about strategy and being in the right place at the right time. I make $1000 a week after gas expenses. I drive a Honda also and they have very minimal maintenance and good gas mileage. I almost gave up until I learned the hustle.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok well that's exactly what I'm asking, what is the hustle!!!?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Aaron Taylor said:


> To be a uber driver it's all about strategy and being in the right place at the right time. I make $1000 a week after gas expenses. I drive a Honda also and they have very minimal maintenance and good gas mileage. I almost gave up until I learned the hustle.


$1,000 a week is certainly a pretty good cash flow. But, that isn't your profit. Do you know many miles you are driving in total to make that $1,000.

If you do know the total miles, I would suggest the following:
1. Add back in your gas expenses.
2. take your total miles and multiply them by an expense factor, somewhere between $0.30 and $0.575 a mile. I would suggest that you use $0.40 mile. Its probably in the ball park.
3. subtract this expense number from your Uber deposit.
4. I would then be curious as to what your profits are for the week.

If you don't know your total mileage, then I strongly suggest you start tracking it and then go through the above exercise.


----------



## Aaron Taylor (Jul 8, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> $1,000 a week is certainly a pretty good cash flow. But, that isn't your profit. Do you know many miles you are driving in total to make that $1,000.
> 
> If you do know the total miles, I would suggest the following:
> 1. Add back in your gas expenses.
> ...


Your right I don't look at it that way. I drive a 09 Honda Accord paid cash for it. Gotta have insurance regardless so I don't consider that. I do all my maintenance myself expept major repairs. I make 1400 a week or average(with 40-60hrs) and spend up to $400 on gas. What's left is enough for me. Which is around $600-$1000 a week. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Aaron Taylor said:


> Your right I don't look at it that way. I drive a 09 Honda Accord paid cash for it. Gotta have insurance regardless so I don't consider that. I do all my maintenance myself expept major repairs. I make 1400 a week or average(with 40-60hrs) and spend up to $400 on gas. What's left is enough for me. Which is around $600-$1000 a week. I'm ok with that.


Hmm.... I guess it depends on what you pay for gas, but that would put you around 2-3,000 miles a week? (at $4/gal and 20-30 mpg). I understand that you are saving some on maintenance, but I would still try to track your total miles in a week.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Aaron Taylor said:


> Your right I don't look at it that way. I drive a 09 Honda Accord paid cash for it. Gotta have insurance regardless so I don't consider that. I do all my maintenance myself expept major repairs. I make 1400 a week or average(with 40-60hrs) and spend up to $400 on gas. What's left is enough for me. Which is around $600-$1000 a week. I'm ok with that.





Oc_DriverX said:


> Hmm.... I guess it depends on what you pay for gas, but that would put you around 2-3,000 miles a week? (at $4/gal and 20-30 mpg). I understand that you are saving some on maintenance, but I would still try to track your total miles in a week.


For a driver that is not also able to do car mechanic work, the math comes up as $1,400 in earnings, minus $960 in cost, taking the $4/gal price, the 24mpg combined of a 2009 4 Cyl Accord, and a conservative 40 cents per mile cost. That would give that driver $440 per week (if you use the IRS figure of 57.5 cents/mile, your earnings become only $20 per week).

Of course if you have the skills do to the mechanical work in your car that is great, you will have lower costs and higher earnings from Uber. But then you could make even more by working fixing cars instead of driving.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

uberdriver said:


> For a driver that is not also able to do car mechanic work, the math comes up as $1,400 in earnings, minus $960 in cost, taking the $4/gal price, the 24mpg combined of a 2009 4 Cyl Accord, and a conservative 40 cents per mile cost. That would give that driver $440 per week (if you use the IRS figure of 57.5 cents/mile, your earnings become only $20 per week).
> 
> Of course if you have the skills do to the mechanical work in your car that is great, you will have lower costs and higher earnings from Uber. But then you could make even more by working fixing cars instead of driving.


This is a good point, but many people who can work on cars lack the proper certifications to do it professionally.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

Aaron Taylor said:


> To be a uber driver it's all about strategy and being in the right place at the right time. I make $1000 a week after gas expenses. I drive a Honda also and they have very minimal maintenance and good gas mileage. I almost gave up until I learned the hustle.


Soooo, you're not gonna share?


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Anomis,

I'm reasonably sure the "hustle" of which you're asking, is nothing more than Uber-math.
Pay close attention to what seasoned vets like Oc_DriverX are typing.

Uber-math numbers never ring true... unless you get only 2.0+ surge rides at nonstop freeway speeds, roundtrip... without vomit.

Good luck in your goals.


----------



## Aaron Taylor (Jul 8, 2015)

Anomis said:


> Soooo, you're not gonna share?


Sorry my iPhone crashed after updating... Best advice I can give you. Learn the surge. Work the surge. Sometimes it's being in the right place at the right time. Also I put in the hours I don't mind working 12hrs tbh


----------



## Corny (Jun 1, 2015)

Anomis said:


> I quit my job (mainly because I hated it) but because uber have me enough courage to do so! I've been driving a week. Making shit money.
> I have driven in LA during peek hours only to find people who want to go 5 blocks.. 5BLOCKS!! Why the hell did I drive to you to take you 5 blocks for a 4 dollar fare!!!
> So I now do long beach which is better the rides are much longer but they always put me in areas I'll never leave. Glendale, north Hollywood etc.
> my dilemma- short sucky fares or long beautiful fares with no way out but driving all the way back and losing all the money I just made in gas.
> What am I doing wrong


I am in Denver, so obviously a different market, but you just need to learn the times, events and best places.... I actually make good money but I have another primary part time job.


----------

